# Hello from sunny Stoke



## Filrd (Feb 8, 2014)

Morning all, new boy here from the Potteries. I'm a massive beer geek just venturing into the world of the finer side of coffee. So far using Aeropress, Chemex, Hario V60 kettle plus a French press & mokapot. Beans are normally sourced from my good friend Steve over at Hasbean, ground using my latest acquisition the Mahlkonig Vario v2. Bought bits and pieces over the last year so building up and learning as I go. Any help & tips gratefully received. Cheers


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hello. Few others on here into coffee and beer brewing ( one of them also like hasbean too! ) .

Anyway enjoy the forum , and ask away .


----------



## Filrd (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks MrBoots, looking forward to chatting to folk


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK

What styles of beer are you into?

I love IPA's and sometimes venture into other genres. Love the growing craft beer movement in the UK.


----------



## Filrd (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi Glenn, a little bit of everything really, big on Belgian & International stuff and British craft as you mention, sampled a few at Red Willow Bar in Macc last night as it happens, wonderful place. I too like a big hoppy IPA, probably a bigger crossover from that style to coffee than most realise.


----------



## Filrd (Feb 8, 2014)

In case you are interested I write a beer blog as it happens, Beersay.wordpress.com. Or just Google "Beersay" and something usually turns up









Cheers


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello and welcome from a coffee-drinking non-beer drinker!

David


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Aye up duck welcome to the forum

From another Stokie into Hasbeans but not beer, Single malts are my other tipple.

Gaz


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Filrd said:


> Morning all, new boy here from the Potteries. I'm a massive beer geek just venturing into the world of the finer side of coffee. So far using Aeropress, Chemex, Hario V60 kettle plus a French press & mokapot. Beans are normally sourced from my good friend Steve over at Hasbean, ground using my latest acquisition the Mahlkonig Vario v2. Bought bits and pieces over the last year so building up and learning as I go. Any help & tips gratefully received. Cheers


Hate to tell you this but you are far from "just venturing", you have full on coffee geek setup going there!

Welcome to the dark side


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi Filrd,

Sunny in Stoke? That's just not fair, b****y awful weather down here in Birmingham

Welcome to the forum


----------

